# Have you (males only) ever cried during sex?



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you (males only) ever cried during sex? Please elaborate if you like? Was it because you were happy, sad, in pain, etc.? I'm only referring to consented sex not rape or forced sex.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Most guys would never admit to something like this, lol.


----------



## Iarwain (Apr 4, 2015)

It's not a matter of admitting, it never happened ^^"
Not with me, not with any of my partners (afaik).


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, what? Barring extreme pain, why in the world would someone cry?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

This is an odd question.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Feel embarassed, like most definitely because it was CRAZY ANKWARD. But cryin ? Just no. Hell no. No. All of the no :shocked:

But more seriously maybe, maaaaaybe your guy was relieved that much. And in fucking uncontrolable feeling of happiness or something. The question is do you know if he was in great stress or something be it at work or concerning your relationship ? Maybe something sparkled in his mind. He might have been to a really low level of self confidence or was unsure of so many things and well, feelin love while doin sex just made him cry because it was a beautiful anchor for him or something and it did a great effect.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes >////<
Happiness
INT-


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Apolo said:


> Wait, what? Barring extreme pain, why in the world would someone cry?


Exactly what I was thinking, unless it was rape by another bloke or some ugly walrus type bird.... I just can't picture why someone would cry during sex.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm with @Apolo, and @Loaf , I really can't fathom crying during sex, cheer possibly but cry? Just.....why?


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

To clarify in my experience it was not nonstop or profuse crying, just a tear, a smile, and a kiss. I was quite happy at the time


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Well, I don't ever get tears in my eyes during sex, so I guess I don't cry.

But I often will involuntarily make noises that sound similar to what a sob might be, and definitely often feel like I'm crying inside, internally. It is really from the sense of being overwhelmed by emotions of happiness and connection. And as a very aural person (I'm a musician), hearing a lot of sound/noise during sex helps drive me toward an intense orgasm. Slightly cliche, but the emotions are much like a symphonic movement approaching a crescendo. (I come dramatically when a Neapolitan 6th is played by the full orchestra. Sequence: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Neapolitan_V_I.ogg)

As an aside, I am not sure why this is a big deal to talk about...


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Mmmm said:


> Have you (males only) ever cried during sex?


LOL. :laughing: Hell no! IMHO, the mere idea seems unfathomable.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

During? Never.. Though my first girlfriend decided to tell me how her brother physically abused her after her and I had sex and I couldn't help but have tears run down my eyes. 

That doesn't count though does it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

JayShambles said:


> During? Never.. Though my first girlfriend decided to tell me how her brother physically abused her after her and I had sex and I couldn't help but have tears run down my eyes.
> 
> That doesn't count though does it


I'm sorry she was hurt but I think it's nice that you showed her how much you cared by your emotion.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> I'm sorry she was hurt but I think it's nice that you showed her how much you cared by your emotion.


Thanks, though I wished she didn't have to see such a sensitive caring side because it only destroyed her when she had to move on. But that's a stupid thing to think about now. What's done is done


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

JayShambles said:


> Thanks, though I wished she didn't have to see such a sensitive caring side because it only destroyed her when she had to move on. But that's a stupid thing to think about now. What's done is done


To tell you the truth from a female perspective, it's always a good thing to see that we are cared for.


----------



## StrangeHours (Nov 3, 2016)

It has never actually happened to me, but I can imagine people and situations when this may occur. By crying, I don't mean like "waaah" kind of crying, just getting some tears.
For instance, say there is someone you're deeply in love with. And for the longest time you think it's one-sided, and it's slowly killing you inside. But then, at the most unexpected moment, when you've lost hope, they confess that they feel the same way about you. The ensuing physical manifestation of those reciprocal emotions might actually lead to some tears, maybe not during the act itself, but during the prelude (like say kissing for the first time). 
Another scenario would be, say you love (in the real sense of the word) someone. And then you or they have to go, for an extended period of time, or possibly forever. The goodbye sex may contain traces of tears, could it not?


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I feel like I have to share with you guys the female perspective of emotions during sex. The knowledge will help you men be better lovers, better boyfriends, better husbands, etc... This is coming from a INTJ woman (presumably one of the least emotional personalities) who has a healthy view of sex (never having been abused sexually). I'm only talking to the guys cause the ladies already know what I'm talking about. 

* *





A female's first time with a male can be a traumatic experience. And I'm referring only to consensual sexual experiences & not abuse or forced sex. Let me explain what I mean by using the word 'traumatic', it's like going into a cold swimming pool waist deep. Your body goes into a bit of a shock, your breathing changes, your body is trying to adapt to what is happening. Same thing with intercourse, the female mind & body is trying to adapt to the pain or discomfort it feels when a foreign object is literally inside our body. Granted not all experiences are painful but it does take a little adjustment with the latter. 

Okay so then you have to factor in the hormonal changes we have throughout the month. At some points during the month we may be more likely to hit the big O faster because of our heightened sensitivity. And at other times you will probably get there before we even feel aroused. Not to mention the times where it feels uncomfortable to even be touched because our body is tender inside & out. As women we have to worry about pregnancy, STD's that can damage our ability to procreate, cancer, etc... We have to think about birth control methods that aren't going to mess up our body's delicate balance. Trust me childbearing is no picnic, females are to be commended for all that they have to endure. 

So guys please be patient & loving with us, be tender at times, & strong at others. If you get to know your lady you will know what she needs & how to provide it.

One more thing, depending on the country you are from, statistics show anywhere from 1 in 3 to 1 in 5 females have been sexually abused. We are talking single digits here, very high ratios! So there is a high chance that the woman you are with has been abused herself or knows someone close to her that has been abused, so show her respect, love, & value her for who she is. 
I really hope you guys take this knowledge & use it to understand the women in your life better.


----------



## petrip (Dec 7, 2018)

StrangeHours said:


> Another scenario would be, say you love (in the real sense of the word) someone. And then you or they have to go, for an extended period of time, or possibly forever. The goodbye sex may contain traces of tears, could it not?


yup, this happened to me and my ex bf


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Once. I was really going to town and she was gripping the headboard very tightly and pulling it forward, so it was leaning in towards me. Just as I made that final power thrust and came, I whacked my head on that wrought iron headboard. I immediately saw stars. The simultaneous pain & pleasure of that particular moment educated me about why some people might enjoy bdsm during sex (but I'm still not one of them). I should like to point out that I was in tears, but I wasn't sobbing, or anything. It f*cking hurt! 
:tongue:


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

@tanstaafl28 You made me laugh :laughing: not laughing at you, just the situation, sex can be dangerous, true story. :tongue:


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't cry during sex, but I let out a roar when the sex is damn good.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Not that I recall. But I have said “Thank you” with a lot of sincerity.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

*Poll has been reopened!*

Please keep voting guys!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mmmm said:


> @*tanstaafl28* You made me laugh :laughing: not laughing at you, just the situation, sex can be dangerous, true story. :tongue:


If I was worried about it not being funny, I wouldn't have posted it. IMHO, a strong indicator of emotional/intellectual maturity is one's capacity to laugh at one's own self.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well the short answer is yes, but sex is like a super intimate emotional time so ... crying ... over time with a real partner is bound to happen. Like 99% of the time literally, no. But some, yes.

What freaks me out is the women who cry for a reason NOT related to the emotional event that is actually happening, but an inner emotional event they are choosing to wallow in at a very INAPPROPRIATE time. I am sorry but that tendency really irritates me. I am not a fan of the attitude that says, 'I can't control my own thoughts and emotions'. Granted there are some exceptions, but in general I think its a very irresponsible attitude.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

It's cool to allow people to select their type but...how do you know if they said yes, no or "yes because..."?


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

TeamPB said:


> It's cool to allow people to select their type but...how do you know if they said yes, no or "yes because..."?


It doesn't give a yes/no, for each personality because there wasn't enough room for it. :frustrating: I assume if there's a yes, they put a reason with it, & it looks like they have also posted an answer with the yes. It's not a comprehensive poll though. :tongue:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Mmmm said:


> It doesn't give a yes/no, for each personality because there wasn't enough room for it. :frustrating: I assume if there's a yes, they put a reason with it, & it looks like they have also posted an answer with the yes. It's not a comprehensive poll though. :tongue:


"I assume if there's a yes, they put a reason with it"
3 yes
3 reasons given
aye, I think you're right, is it your Ni powers?


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

This thread link is for the ladies, same question:

https://www.personalitycafe.com/member-polls/517626-have-you-females-only-ever-cried-during-sex.html


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Just looked at the options.
Maybe you should add an option called mmmm.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

So when men cry it's because of happiness and when women cry it's because of pain. Makes sense, we're not the ones getting penetrated.


----------

